# A nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A good friend of mine, Kevin, who has been too busy to even set-up his new shop for about the last two years came to my place this afternoon complete with a box of chisels to give me a lesson in turning a Corian pen and a small pine bowl. I feel a lot more confident now but it will be a long time before I call myself even an amateur turner. The shots are self-explanatory. 

The last three shots follow


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Continued*

I'm sure Mike won't mind my remarks.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow... Harry that's a nice pen!  I kinda wondered why people would make pens, but seeing the one you made now has me more curious. Course... that'd mean I'd have to get a lathe..... oh I can hear her now.....


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey that looks like my new kitchen counter top  I actually have a bit of it to make a pen out of. Looks like you had some fun Harry and yes, it can be a little messy!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding Harry the mess is the funnest part of any turning. Exspecially when it comes out right.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Harry. Ain't it nice to have a friend like Kevin. Glad to hear your confidence level has risen. We now expect more PICTURES.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice pen Harry. I wish I had someone to teach me how to use the lathe tools correctly. I guess I will have to sign up for a class somewhere.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. George, isn't there a wood-turners group close to you, there are two not far from where I live but I'm loathe to join one for fear of becoming totally addicted to turning to the exclusion of everything else, including time for my wife, and as Mike and Glenmore know from speaking to her, she likes me to occasionally come out of my shed!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, I empathize with you on the shop time problem. I'm sure there probably is a group near by, if I did some searching around. I live in a large metro-plex. There is a Woodcraft store in town and they have classes all the time or maybe they would know about a group some where.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

George and Harry, if you ever see the show on the Woodworking Channel .... Woodworking At Home - Turning with Gouges .. it is excellent. Shows the proper way to hold and turn... explains the gouges uses etc. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Aw shucks Harry you might as well jump in with both feet. My tablesaw makes a great counter top to hold blanks, chucks, tools, etc. Haven't used my planer and joniter in 2 yrs. but I got 3 lathes. 

Harry by the way the pen is beautiful. That skew sure seemed to work well on it. The only tool I use doing pens is the skew. Haven't used another tool since about the 3rd pen I did and going on a couple hundred by now. Keep'em coming Harry. Look'in good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement Bernie, I really do intend to master the skew and who knows what that will lead to!

George, some time ago Bj. put me on to a great FREE dictionary called FreeSpell 4.2 and it never fails to find the correct spelling after underling incorrectly spelled words.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*woodturning-lathes*

For curiousgeorge, and others who have trouble finding a neighbor to help You learn! Hang out a Shingle that says, "Have Lathe! Can Use if You teach Me" How do You who Your Neighbor is? You never know what will work untill You try, YUP, Who Knows :lazy::big_boss::laugh::bad:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee Howard, I didn't realise that I'd had the lathe that long. Yes, friends who live close by especially ones who bring free bowl blanks are worth their weight in gold. One such friend called round a few days ago and I had to turn down his offer of some bowl blanks because I have so many!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

But Harry you can never have to many bowl blanks.:lol:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Spotted this thread on turning. Look at the link for woodturning help and clubs/chapters. 
http://www.woodturner.org


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're very naughty John, seeing what real pros can do is enough to make me change from turning to lawn bowls!


----------

